# Example of equipment for turnkey niche woodworking shop



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

People here sometimes ask about setting up to make some money in
woodworking without having a lot of skill-building years under one's
belt. Here's an example of a sort of setup to manufacture 
a niche product.

Ad on Craigslist:

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/tls/4078100483.html

"Over the last ten years the speargun industry is going through the same change that BMX bikes and skateboards went through in the 1970's and 1980's. During the 80's and 90's higher end BMX bike and skateboards manufactures switched from fully factory designed and assembled and shipped to more of a model where skaters and bikers bought the best components out there and assembled them at home. This change is currently happening in the speargun industry.

Up for sale we have a complete gun stock and blank manufacturing line capable of producing blanks (rectangular and square), semi finished gun stocks and fully finished gun stocks that can undergo finishing and final assembly at home. We have a good amount of clean clear plantation teak and a great relationship with a U.S. based importer. Additionally we have a good relationship with a local mill that does some of the rough milling of what we buy into a lamination ready product. The following machines, tools and jigs are included in this listing:
• Taylor Clamp Carrier - A heavily modified Taylor clamp carrier for laminating teak and other woods. Features three levels all with a heavy duty aluminum straight edge for keeping one face of the lamination perfectly straight. The clamps are tightened by a heavy duty Ingersoll Rand 3/4" impact gun to speed things up. In its current configuration this clamp carrier can clamp 3 blanks in the morning and 3 more in the evening. In excellent condition.
• Onsrud 36210 10 Horsepower Inverted Router - Converted to a shaper this machine utilizes a complex vacuum template system to size blanks to a perfectly straight and square state from 2-7/8" down to 1-1/2" in 1/8" increments. It took years to develop this full proof system of flush trimming large laminations to size and straightness with laminates of the same thickness. In excellent condition.
• Onsrud 36210 10 Horsepower Inverted Router - A stock Onsrud 10 hp router used for profiling edges, routing open and enclosed tracks, line release slots and cutting muzzle curves, muzzle slots, etc. The material removal power of this machine is incredible. In excellent condition.
• Onsrud 3025 5 Horsepower Inverted Routers - A stock Onsrud 5 hp router used for cutting trigger slots for triggers such as Neptonics Reef, Tuna and Alexander and Kitto speargun trigger mechanisms. A vacuum jig for the tuna mech is included and from its design you can easily produce others for European and American mechanisms. In excellent condition.
• NorthTech 20" Planer - A 7.5 hp planer for sizing lams and performing clean up on blanks that warped. In excellent condition.
• Bosch Table Saw - Portable Bosch table saw for roughing and trimming glue ups, ripping solid wood prior to sizing, etc.
• Support Equipment - A large collection of cutters, setup tools, 3 hp dust collector, associated ducting and hoses, 2 quantity 3M air sanders, standing platform, specialized jigs, etc. etc. etc.
• Material Inventory - Large collection of semi finished blanks, teak laminates, padauk solid wood.

All of the above machinery is 3 phase 208/230 volt. You will need three phase power and 35 cfm of clean dry air to operate it all. We will include instruction at our location on how to use this equipment to produce speargun blanks and stocks. After it leaves we will provide phone support. Our shaft manufacturing operation is taking up all of our time and we don't have much time to put into the development of this side of our business."


----------

